# Zimmerman Free



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, I guess those six ladies had brains after all. Zimmerman was found not guilty. Now for the riots.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I figured they would of nailed him to the wall.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The system works!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The system worked for the trial but the Gov once again is getting involved and is going to make it worse. Well I thought it was worse with the trial but that apparently was only bad.

http://washingtonexaminer.com/naacp-in- ... _click=rss

I have three questions
1.	When has the gov ever got involved with anything and made it better for the duration of involvement?
2.	Why is Zimmerman called white?
3.	Why is obama called black?

I will answer my own questions.
1.	What are you anti American?
2.	That is because you are raciest!
3.	That is because you are raciest!
Please note I would have said see above for number three but I am sure they are so "ignant" they would never say that.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Is it just me or does the "black leadership" want to keep blinders on its followers?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> Is it just me or does the "black leadership" want to keep blinders on its followers?


Guys like Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, etc make their money and gain their power through conflict. They feed the racist monster from their platform, and blame others for the divisiveness we see today.

I just hope the black people don't turn the majority of Americans against them. They have over used the racist card and one day they will awake the contained anger of the rest of America. The sooner the better, because pent up anger will only become worse as time continues. Stop falling for the tired old mantra today or tomorrow when they march in the streets there may more resistance than they expect. Minimum they are going to loose respect.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What are these Community Organizers and Community Relations people? I keep hearing about them and I have never heard of one until this trial.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> What are these Community Organizers and Community Relations people? I keep hearing about them and I have never heard of one until this trial.


Community Organizer = ACORN = Trouble Maker

Trayvon was not a victim of Zimmerman he was a victim of a self absorbed liberal society. Every person who votes liberal is more liable for Trayvon's life than Zimmerman. Any society that makes a child fair game to kill as long as the toes have not cleared the Vagina, but would throw you in prison for spanking a child is a sick society. God forbid a parent actually discipline a child. 
Brats are brats because everyone lets them by with it. What happens in school if one boy decks another? The guy that perhaps deserves it gets off while the kid he pestered beyond control gets in trouble. Anger builds until we get things like school shootings. Kids are better off settling things when hard feelings are still small. Liberal adults are the decay of our society.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Thats a strong statement there Plainsmen. But I do agree with the latter half.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

You are correct on all counts, Plainsman!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Sorry people I think those brain dead women set a killer free.
If Zimmerman had listened to the 911 operater and stopped fallowing Tray as he was told the kid would be alive.

Zimmerman will get his just due on his day of reconing though.

 Al


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Actually, if you listen to the original 911 call he did stop following Martin, in fact he told the operator that Martin had disappeared and that he did not know where he was.

The women weren't brain dead, using the evidence that was presented to them, most of which none of us are privy to, they made the determination that Zimmerman acted in self defense. The only ones who are brain dead are those who make assumptions based on information fed to us by mainstream media and likes of the NAACP.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/eri ... -nbc-news/

I hope he gets at bare minimum a million dollars when he sues NBC. I would prefer that it be about 25 million.

I would bet 80% of America still believes those edited NBC tapes. Zimmerman didn't say he looks suspicious he is black. Zimmerman said he looked suspicious. The 911 operator asked "is he white, black, Hispanic". Zimmerman said "he looks black". Notice he didn't say he is black, he said he looks black, which indicates he isn't sure. Also, he didn't bring it up, he was asked. If a 911 operator asks you would you not answer? NBC left that out of the tape.

I think the media is using this and blowing it up as much as possible so we pay attention to it and not what Obama is doing. It may even be an excuse to declare marshal law.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

huntin1 we are all privy to it, but they did what the law required them to do, which is look at the evidence and realize that the state did not provide in any way shape or forum evidence beyond reasonable doubt as to the event that night. HENCE COMPLETE NOT GUILTY!

Alley and others like him fail in not looking and listening objectively. His claim of Zim actions as proof are so silly that it makes you wonder how they can be so short sighted. They do not know the standard for 2nd degree or even manslaughter but by watching to much or the liberal frothing they have allowed themselves to become enraged while blocking out reality.

Zim was found not guilty of all charges. This is exactly what many of us said would happen without any evidence for the state. The ME report, the detectives that did the interviews, the witnesses to some of the event and the only way to convict is for the state to ask for the jurors to assume things not in evidence or factual!

SO instead of thinking they let a killer go, be happy that with all the external pressures from Nobama to the Black Panther groups threating anarchy the system worked. The juror's followed the law and returned the only verdict that they could.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> Sorry people I think those brain dead women set a killer free.
> If Zimmerman had listened to the 911 operater and stopped fallowing Tray as he was told the kid would be alive.
> 
> Zimmerman will get his just due on his day of reconing though.
> ...


They will also tell you to hide under a blanket if someone breaks into your home. Liability laws as they are law enforcement always has to discourage you from confronting anyone, even an intruder into your home. If you don't think so ask the law enforcement people already on this thread. Then ask one in private what he would do.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Technically a killer did get let go. Because he did kill someone....IN SELF DEFENSE as defined by Florida law.

This was a guy who was in a confrontation that got physical. He felt his life was in danger so he drew his weapon and fired. The evidence that was presented confirmed his actions. Just like others have stated that the Prosecution didn't give hard factual evidence. So the law was up held here in this case. Now should have Zimmerman been following Martin around....maybe not? Should he have kept his distance and waited for police presence....maybe? But the fact is a confrontation happened and it got physical. One person deemed his life is in danger and drew his weapon and fired. Which the Florida Law states is perfectly legal. The system did its job.

My question is why is the media so focused on this one case and same with our nations leader? There are self defense shootings across the country happening all the time. Some just and some unjust. Why isn't the media covering them or the president making comments on these other shootings??? I will answer that question....because both are biased! Like others have mentioned they are trying to make this a white vs black crime. When in fact Zimmerman says he is Hispanic. People are trying to make a rift or a divide.

I am proud of the fact that for the most part that people are protesting in a civil manner. Nothing has erupted...so far. Also we should still feel mourning for the Martin family. They lost a loved one.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Quick question.... Read this and ask yourself is it fair now for Mr. Zimmerman?? Not that fact that he gets his gun back. But the fact that he now wears a bulletproof vest when ever outside and people are advising him to move. Is this fair for him and his life??? Who's fault that made him a pariah??? Media??



> Attorney: George Zimmerman is going to get his gun back, carry it
> 
> Gun used by George Zimmerman to kill Trayvon Martin (© Joe Burbank/AP)
> After being found not guilty of second-degree murder in the death of Trayvon Martin, George Zimmerman will get his gun back. According to Zimmerman attorney Mark O'Mara, Zimmerman will again carry his Kel Tec 9 mm handgun, the same semi-automatic weapon Zimmerman used to shoot Martin. "[There's] even more reason now [for Zimmerman to arm himself], isn't there?" O'Mara told ABC News. *"There are a lot of people out there who actually hate him, though they shouldn't." O'Mara also said that Zimmerman wears a bulletproof vest when he goes out in public and that he has encouraged him to move out of Florida. "If I was him I would go somewhere else," O'Mara said. "George is a pariah." *[Source]


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

OK my question is why do you think Mr Zimmerman should go to jail? Really lay out your case explaining why.

The media is to blame on this one. First Mr Zimmerman should sue the news orgs that lied with the spliced together 911 tapes. Then sue the media outlets that showed his SSN and home address.

The cops let him go because everything pointed to self-defense. I would think the cops, investigators, and other LE down there see this kind of thing more than just once. There was a trial that confirmed it was self-defense. Even his fat "ignant, lyin'" friend basically said self-defense. You could see her mind spinning on how to answer every question to let mr martin to look like the victim.

The media is to blame for using a picture of Mr martin when he was cute and what 11? Why not take a picture of Mr martin when he was 17? Maybe he would not be so cute anymore and look more like a criminal? Why is the media calling Mr martin a child? If he would have just assaulted Mr Zimmerman would they not be trying to charge him as an adult? Of course they would.

At work everyone listens to talk radio all day and I got to hear Rush today and he said and it makes since. The left is mad because they did not get their way. Sounds legit to me. The left is throwing a temper tantrum plain and simple. They are just like children who are not getting their way.

If there was some six foot three inch 17 year old straddling you pummeling your head into the deck would you take the beating? Really ask your self that would you? I know I would not. I probably would have fired three or 4 rounds as fast as I could have.

Today is not like 1950's America where a fist fight will end when the fight is over. Now they will kick a man when they are down. I have seen too many video clips where someone is seriously injured after they do not have the ability to fight back anymore.

The other thing the left is not bringing up is when do words ever give you the right to get violent? Ok many the "I&#8230; Kill&#8230;!" situation. So again when do words ever give you the right to get violent?

Then those who are saying the "Hood will get them" and stuff like that I thought threating anyone was against the law? Maybe there are different laws I am not aware of. You know one for blacks and then one for whites? I am sure that is not the case because if it was the 27 amendments would say something like white then colored or black. I have read then all and did not see that any place.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me or does the "black leadership" want to keep blinders on its followers?
> ...


I heard that something like 54 black people were shot in Chicago over a weekend. 
http://gawker.com/5569299/chicagos-week ... 44-injured
These 'leaders' should be a lot more worried about cleaning up that mess.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

alleyyooper- How much of the trial did you watch or listen to? You are very wrong. It was a young black man with a chip oh his shoulder. He called himself (the out of control ******) what would you expect his life would turn out to be with an attitude like that?


----------



## FloraBamas*HotMess (May 29, 2013)

I don't know if it was of any relation or not, but the day before the trial let out, they said on the local news to expect riots. I went in to my local outdoor store (small one), and it was PACKED. Like, you could barely walk, with everyone looking to buy guns. Nobody feels safe in Florida, and not because of Zimmerman. We call our walmart a minute from my house "The Hills Have Eyes Walmart". It's creepy as heck. And trust me, we have some super sweet, black teenage boy neighbors. But we also have some really hard core teenage boys around here that look ready to kill someone at any minute. I was picking up Wing Zone the other day, minding my business, and there was a "crack, crack crack!" of a drive by. The media needs to quit saying there isn't a problem with these young men...there is!!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I was wrong. Trayvon called himself the (no limit ******) the skittels and pop were for mixing with Robotusin to make a cocktail to get high on.His liver told the story in the autopsy. It is very sad what has happened to the young black men of this country.
Bill Cosby said it best but none of his color listened.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well Charles Barkley says many stupid things.....and he tends to make racist or maybe not racist comments but lean towards racism. But anyway. This is his Comment on the Zimmerman Trial. And it reflects the way I feel too. Especially the last part.



> NBA analyst offers his take on the George Zimmerman case.
> 
> Charles Barkley finally spoke publicly on the Trayvon Martin verdict, and his comments may shock many of his fans.
> 
> ...


Now if Steven A Smith Comes out and agrees with barkley... WOW... Hell might have just frozen over.... :lol:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

I like to think about how much money that fity cent bullet saved us in the long run! :wink:

What's the deal with young black men and viloence? I guess you'd have to ask them, my opinion: free hand outs, irresponsible parenting, and no appreciation for life and hard work.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

templey you hit the nail on the head with that statement. Granted the left will call you a raciest for stating it out loud and me one for agreeing with you.

Chuck Norris doesnt wear a watch, HE decides what time it is.


----------

